# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Le Select is closed

## Wip

Bonjour, We have attempted to visit Select since our arrival on Tuesday. It has been closed and we didn't know what to think. We then happened into some of our Le Select buds at Bazbar tonite and learned that Select has suffered numerous liquor law violations and the authorities have imposed fines and have temporarily suspended their license to operate for 5 days. They are expected to reopen on monday the 9th. So any forum members who are on island, we will be having a grand opening celebration for 2023 at 1 pm on monday. Hope to see you then.

----------


## rolltide

Sounds like there is a new sheriff in town.

----------


## KevinS

There’s been a push to crackdown on alcohol-related (and drug-related) incidents, originating out of the Préfecture on St Martin.  It’s not the first time that Le Select has been shut down, nor is Le Select the only establishment to be penalized in recent months.

----------


## davesmom

They have a really cool Le Select tee shirt store next to it; that could keep you going until the beer is restored!

----------


## Cwater

> They have a really cool Le Select tee shirt store next to it; that could keep you going until the beer is restored!



I have arrived at the point in my life that I am more interested in the t shirts rather than the beer.  Go figure.

----------


## Wip

Update here. Select was scheduled to reopen yesterday but has remained closed through today. We stopped by the tee shirt shop (which was open) and Mary told us that they hope to open tomorrow - but she was not sure because of "the troubles".

----------


## CaribbeanSoul

> I have arrived at the point in my life that I am more interested in the t shirts rather than the beer.  Go figure.



They had a bevy of new logo tees back in November! I came home with a couple and my wife a cap! Inventory is always low and usually the shop is closed in late May/early June when we usually go.

----------


## Dennis

> Update here. Select was scheduled to reopen yesterday but has remained closed through today. We stopped by the tee shirt shop (which was open) and Mary told us that they hope to open tomorrow - but she was not sure because of "the troubles".



“The troubles”. 

 :Big Laugh:

----------


## JEK



----------


## Cwater

> 



Caribe sil vous plait.

----------

